# What's a Mathews outback worth?



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

$350-450 depending on accessories...

Lowball it...


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Justin Spies said:


> A guy is wanting to trade me a mathews outback with new limbs, strings, and new ultra rest, also has some sights and a cheap stabilizer, first question is what do y'all think it is worth, and how is the bow in general not at all familiar with this bow and I'm supposed to check it out tomorrow so I could really use some help. Thanks


I currently own an 05 outback. The one in the pic is worth about 400.00 with the upgrades . The outback ibos at 308 fps so if you're looking for speed this is not the one.

Now if you're looking for one of the smoothest , quietest most forgiven bows of all time then this is the one. I will never give up mine.

Put two monkey tails on the cable and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Specs

Ata--31 1/4
Brace height---7 1/8
Ibo---308
Draw length is cam specific.
Letoff---80%
Weight---4.2 lbs I believe.

Overall it's a great bow. I'm getting 290 fps with a 346 gr arrow at 29 in and 72 lbs. It's the bow I use to judge all others.

And put a focus grip on that badboy.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

if you don't trade let me know if he would trade for a hoyt alphamax 32 with new strings


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

He wants to trade for a few fishing rod and reels that I had for sale for $300


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Justin Spies said:


> He wants to trade for a few fishing rod and reels that I had for sale for $300


I would do it. Bow looks in great shape


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Should I do it to resale it or to keep it?


----------



## Thunderstruck20 (Sep 2, 2012)

I had an Outback. Wish I still had it. Great bow


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Justin Spies said:


> He wants to trade for a few fishing rod and reels that I had for sale for 300.00
> 
> I would trade those reels in a heartbeat


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

Justin Spies said:


> Should I do it to resale it or to keep it?


That's up to you, i would definitely trade, u were looking for $300, now your getting your full asking price plus trading up. You should be able to easily get $350-400 for it, I just sold my switchback xt for $550


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Mathews hold their value better than any other brand.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

I'd say $300 tops. Mathews or not, it's not worth a lot. Accessories are a dime a dozen.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would say 350-400 range .If your a bow hunter the outback is a great bow ,like already said not the fastest but a sweet shooting deer dilling mechine.


----------



## vt_hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

$1,000,000.00


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Stump Shooter said:


> I'd say $300 tops. Mathews or not, it's not worth a lot. Accessories are a dime a dozen.


Oh yeah , check this out.

Trueglo range rover single pin slider sight---120.00
Nathan Brooks B2 custom bowstring and cable.--- 120.00 installed
Mathews Focus grip---40.00
Monkey tails---10.00
New limbs------120.00
New 29 in cam---90.00
Harmonic stabilizer for bottom dampener hole---28.00
Fuse stabilizer---60.00
String tamer stringstop---40.00

This is on my 05 outback which I'm just useing as a reference.

My point is that this addiction can get expensive.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Stump Shooter said:


> I'd say $300 tops. Mathews or not, it's not worth a lot. Accessories are a dime a dozen.


Oh yeah , check this out.

Trueglo range rover single pin slider sight---120.00
Nathan Brooks B2 custom bowstring and cable.--- 120.00 installed
Mathews Focus grip---40.00
Monkey tails---10.00
New limbs------120.00
New 29 in cam---90.00
Harmonic stabilizer for bottom dampener hole---28.00
Fuse stabilizer---60.00
String tamer stringstop---40.00

This is on my 05 outback which I'm just useing as a reference.

My point is that this addiction can get expensive.


----------



## kremerd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am new here and confused. The original post said outback, then people are speaking of switchback, are they the same??


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm NOT a Mathews fan. At all. Now that I have that out of the way. The outback is a great bow. Outback, switchback, drenaline those were the last bows they made that were worth a crap. And they were very very good for what they were built to do. It won't break any speed records but it will be a forgiving accurate hunting bow. I say go for it. Even if you don't like it you can sell it and make a profit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Sep 7, 2011)

great bow, that one looks like its in good shape. i sold a bare outback for 325 last year.


----------

